# All original? 1979 Schwinn Cruiser 5



## Jay81 (Jun 4, 2017)

Found this while browsing ebay. Seller says its all original, I don't recall ever seeing one this color though. Is it a repaint with new decals or a rare/unusual color? I'm not interested in the bike, just wondering. 
Kind of looks like a repaint to me.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152571179057


----------



## phantom (Jun 4, 2017)

That seller is moving straight outta Compton.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2017)

Lets start with year. No 1979's had the high flange front hub or the flat rear fender/brake bracket. Repaint and new decals, the guard decal is placed at least 3 inches to the back. Wrong pedals and spoke protector and I'm sure there is more but the pictures are worthless.


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2017)

everything he said plus they made some special order colors  but I don't think gray was one of them.


----------

